# Kyokushin Dojo



## LegLockGuy (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.southwestacademyofkarate.com/index.html

Does anyone know of this Kyokushin dojo or its instructor. I am very interested in Kyokushin and want to know if this is a good dojo.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 19, 2007)

That name sound familiar. If it is the person I am thinking of he is a good karateka and shihan. It is worth checking out in my opinion.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you know it for sure?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

tttt


----------

